# cord tie



## lesbianlove

hi all hb ladies i was wondering what i could use as a cord tie for the umbilical cord i deffo dont want one of those plastic things but i want a wee tie thats nice ( not like a shoe string lol ) and still comfortable for my wee man


----------



## Mervs Mum

A simple shoe lace, boiled to make it sterile. You can use a silk or embroidery thread.


----------



## moomin_troll

my doula has made a simple cord tie made from silk thread. im going to let the mw use a standard clamp at first and then when they have left i am going to tie on the silk and take off the plastic clamp :)


----------



## Kess

We used a sort of rubber loop with a tail which you then cut off once the rubber loop is over the cord, really hard to explain and I can't remember what it's called. But it's specially designed as an alternative to the standard clamp and my MW recommended it as softer and gentler and smaller (so gets in the way less) than the standard clip thing. I can ask MW again what it's called if you want?


----------



## moomin_troll

Kess said:


> We used a sort of rubber loop with a tail which you then cut off once the rubber loop is over the cord, really hard to explain and I can't remember what it's called. But it's specially designed as an alternative to the standard clamp and my MW recommended it as softer and gentler and smaller (so gets in the way less) than the standard clip thing. I can ask MW again what it's called if you want?

ive seen this, apparently its the used thing in iceland but the mws in my area refuse to use them :dohh:


----------



## Kess

moomin_troll said:


> Kess said:
> 
> 
> We used a sort of rubber loop with a tail which you then cut off once the rubber loop is over the cord, really hard to explain and I can't remember what it's called. But it's specially designed as an alternative to the standard clamp and my MW recommended it as softer and gentler and smaller (so gets in the way less) than the standard clip thing. I can ask MW again what it's called if you want?
> 
> ive seen this, apparently its the used thing in iceland but the mws in my area refuse to use them :dohh:Click to expand...

Why? It worked great for us. His cord fell off a couple of days ago, and he's only 8 days old now. It all healed well and the rubber thingie was small and unobtrusive when it was on.


----------



## moomin_troll

Kess said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kess said:
> 
> 
> We used a sort of rubber loop with a tail which you then cut off once the rubber loop is over the cord, really hard to explain and I can't remember what it's called. But it's specially designed as an alternative to the standard clamp and my MW recommended it as softer and gentler and smaller (so gets in the way less) than the standard clip thing. I can ask MW again what it's called if you want?
> 
> ive seen this, apparently its the used thing in iceland but the mws in my area refuse to use them :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Why? It worked great for us. His cord fell off a couple of days ago, and he's only 8 days old now. It all healed well and the rubber thingie was small and unobtrusive when it was on.Click to expand...

the mws in my area arent trained in using them so wont try anything new. my mw had a woman under her care who was from iceland and she had her own so when she got home she put that on and took the horrible one off lol


----------



## sam#3

id like to use silk and i mentioned it to my mw at my last appt, she said she didnt know anything about it but to research it well and write it in my birth plan as well as getting the right silk etc


----------



## Mark&Annie

moomin_troll said:


> my doula has made a simple cord tie made from silk thread. im going to let the mw use a standard clamp at first and then when they have left i am going to tie on the silk and take off the plastic clamp :)

I was going to do that - but I couldn't get the goddamn thing off!!! It fell off after three days anyway, but it is horrible and can't be comfortable for them :(


----------



## moomin_troll

Mark&Annie said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> my doula has made a simple cord tie made from silk thread. im going to let the mw use a standard clamp at first and then when they have left i am going to tie on the silk and take off the plastic clamp :)
> 
> I was going to do that - but I couldn't get the goddamn thing off!!! It fell off after three days anyway, but it is horrible and can't be comfortable for them :(Click to expand...

oh no i hope i can get it off lol but if not ile try and put something over it to stop it rubbing.

i cant remember how long it took for zanes cord to come off :S


----------



## wigglywoo

I've put in my birth plan that we'll be using an alternative cord tie which we will provide. The MW asked if it was a steri something (brand I guess) and said that they'd tried them in the hospital and that they slipped. 

I haven't specified what kind of tie we're using though so I was going to sterilise a strip of unbleached calico or other fabric by boiling it in water while in labour and leaving it in the water until needed. My MW didn't seem fazed by anything in my plan which was great!


----------



## moomin_troll

i got to use my own tie. the mw used there clamp first and after she left i used my silk tie and cut theres off :)


----------



## mistyscott

I came across that alternative plastic ring tie on Amazon yesterday - it's about £3 I think. It does say the mw has to put it on the baby though - but might get one and see if mine is willing at the time...


----------



## Mervs Mum

they just have to say that to cover themselves. if you want to do it to replace the other one then you're perfectly within your rights to :D


----------



## sarah1980

moomin_troll said:


> i got to use my own tie. the mw used there clamp first and after she left i used my silk tie and cut theres off :)

Congratulations!!! xxx


----------



## sarah1980

sarah1980 said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> i got to use my own tie. the mw used there clamp first and after she left i used my silk tie and cut theres off :)
> 
> Congratulations!!! xxxClick to expand...

On the birth of your baby not using the silk tie lol!

Sarah xxx


----------



## lesbianlove

lol thanks a lot ladies, i am more into using like a wee blue tie of some sort bt when my mw comes for the home visit i shall bring it up with her :0


----------



## wigglywoo

mistyscott said:


> I came across that alternative plastic ring tie on Amazon yesterday - it's about £3 I think. It does say the mw has to put it on the baby though - but might get one and see if mine is willing at the time...

Do you have a link? I've had a look but can't find it :shrug:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

there is a lady on clothnappytree.com that makes little ties for the umbilical cord. They look like little friendship bracelets. She does boy, girl or GN colours :D HTH


----------



## sam#3

there is a lady on the home birthers group on fb that makes them as well and they look really pretty - such a simple idea, just thread plaited together... and if you do it yourself you get to choose your own thread and colours to personalise it to you


----------



## Mervs Mum

Do it during labour to lower your adrenaline levels :)


----------



## sam#3

im going to do mine with anais - let her have a go at making one :)


----------



## mistyscott

wigglywoo said:


> mistyscott said:
> 
> 
> I came across that alternative plastic ring tie on Amazon yesterday - it's about £3 I think. It does say the mw has to put it on the baby though - but might get one and see if mine is willing at the time...
> 
> Do you have a link? I've had a look but can't find it :shrug:Click to expand...

sorry, it wasn't amazon, it was www.homebirthsupplies.co.uk :dohh:


----------

